# New Aquasoil for emersed crypts



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

It appears that there are quite a few people who had their plants melt in their aquarium from ammonia spikes when using new aquasoil. Has anyone ever experienced similar issues growing crypts emersed with new Aquasoil? 

All my emersed crypts were grown from used aquasoil and I am not sure if there are any detrimental effects using fresh Aquasoil. Could you please share your experience?


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I have put many crypts in new aquasoil. Some melt, some dont, but I think it depends on what the previous conditions were like. 

Some of the crypts that I have gotten that were in really good condition, did not melt.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine grow better in fresh aquasoil. I was for a period of time using 1 yr old aquasoil - but the results werent as good as with fresh aquasoil.



looking4roselines said:


> It appears that there are quite a few people who had their plants melt in their aquarium from ammonia spikes when using new aquasoil. Has anyone ever experienced similar issues growing crypts emersed with new Aquasoil?
> 
> All my emersed crypts were grown from used aquasoil and I am not sure if there are any detrimental effects using fresh Aquasoil. Could you please share your experience?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Even in used soil over a year old, crypts still grew well for me and flowered. I was a bit skeptical to use the new soil to repot my plants but I think it should be ok. 

Thanks guys. I appreciate your input.


----------

